# Hunter x Hunter



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

Per gli amanti del manga ed anime, ecco un vero e proprio capolavoro. Hunter x Hunter all'inizio sembra una serie cosi cosi ma vi assicuro che più avanti diventa altra roba. Sopratutto la saga delle formichiere che è semplicemente arte.

E' un manga molto "instabile" visto che Yoshihiro Togashi per questione di malattia le sue pubblicazioni presero pause varie. 

Se volete vedervi l'anime guardate quello del 2011 lasciate stare quello prima.


----------



## Kayl (13 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli amanti del manga ed anime, ecco un vero e proprio capolavoro. Hunter x Hunter all'inizio sembra una serie cosi cosi ma vi assicuro che più avanti diventa altra roba. Sopratutto la saga delle formichiere che è semplicemente arte.
> 
> E' un manga molto "instabile" visto che Yoshihiro Togashi per questione di malattia le sue pubblicazioni presero pause varie.
> 
> Se volete vedervi l'anime guardate quello del 2011 lasciate stare quello prima.



tranne per killua vs jones e gli zaoldyeck vs Chrollo/Kuroro/Quoll (come cacchio lo vuoi chiamare lol). L'animazione nuova se c'è una cosa che non sopporto è il NASO del capo della Brigata, è totalmente inguardabile e gli toglie tutto il fascino del personaggio, che invece nel primo anime era perfetto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Marzo 2018)

Uno dei più grandi capolavori del genere, almeno top 3 per me, purtroppo frenato solo dai problemi di Togashi.
L'attuale fase del manga è roba che non dovrebbe poter essere concepibile da un cervello umano.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Marzo 2018)

Fantastico. Amo (e odio) Togashi dai tempi di Yu Yu Hakusho (ho questo nick da sempre). La saga delle formichimere a mio avviso è uno dei punti più alti, se non il più alto, raggiunto dai manga moderni. Togashi riesce a infondere psicologia nei personaggi e strategia nei combattimenti come forse nessuno.
Purtroppo le pubblicazioni vanno avanti col contagocce da anni, e il fatto che la saga attuale sia iper-intricata, piena di personaggi, abilità e condizioni varie non aiuta a mantenere alta l'attenzione e l'interesse (a parte il discorso Hisoka/Brigata, per il quale l'hype è a mille), senza contare i disegni ormai appena accennati...


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Marzo 2018)

Miglior shonen di sempre 
Anche se l'arco attuale assomiglia ad una rivisitazione rompicapo di Detective Conan


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Fantastico. Amo (e odio) Togashi dai tempi di Yu Yu Hakusho (ho questo nick da sempre). La saga delle formichimere a mio avviso è uno dei punti più alti, se non il più alto, raggiunto dai manga moderni. Togashi riesce a infondere psicologia nei personaggi e strategia nei combattimenti come forse nessuno.
> Purtroppo le pubblicazioni vanno avanti col contagocce da anni, e il fatto che la saga attuale sia iper-intricata, piena di personaggi, abilità e condizioni varie non aiuta a mantenere alta l'attenzione e l'interesse (a parte il discorso Hisoka/Brigata, per il quale l'hype è a mille), senza contare i disegni ormai appena accennati...



Meruem è semplicemente fantastico. La sua evoluzione è arte.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Meruem è semplicemente fantastico. La sua evoluzione è arte.



è davvero perfetta. Il rapporto con la bambina, ma anche quello con le guardie, in particolare Pofu, e con il rivale Netero è messo in scena in maniera magistrale. Dicono sia copiato da Cell, ma la somiglianza in realtà è solo fisica. Come caratterizzazione ed evoluzione psicologica, fatico a trovare villain migliore di lui, sempre che di villain si possa parlare alla fine...


----------

